# Quite disappointed with FC WorldTimer



## truelover

I bought FC WorldTimer on 11.3.13 from AD in Bangkok. It is a very nice timepiece. I was certain that more of my FC collection I would have (I already bought two extreme diver few days earlier one for me and another one for my gf. Alpina is of course also a very nice watch!)

However, my FC WorldTimer seems to change my attitude to the brand as the Disk City fails to operate on 17.3.13. May be I am unlucky for the possible QC mistake but my expectation is very high for this kind of limited edition model.

i sent it back to AD on 18.3.13. Now waiting for the news how they will handle my watch. 

Any ideas or similar experience from other FC owners??


----------



## BrentYYC

Ideas? Sure... first, accept the fact something isn't working properly with your watch. It's unfortunate, but it's a reality that things often go wrong with watches... even brand new ones, and even very expensive ones. It shouldn't affect your opinion of F.C. What is 'most' important is how quickly and how well the problem gets rectified by F.C. Warranty and out-of-warranty service is the true indicator of how good a watch company is. It appears, however, that you haven't approached F.C. yet about the problem, and instead have gone back to the dealer (who is basically a middleman and may or may not be able to solve the problem). That approach might work if it's a simple fix, but if it's not you might get frustrated by the delays caused by not immediately putting it into the hands of the F.C. Service Centre, and the tendency will then be to blame your frustration on F.C. rather than the dealer.


----------



## truelover

To update the situation: AD contacted me today informing that they will replace a new one for me. 

Very quick and efficient respond!


----------



## BrentYYC

Excellent. Sounds like a top-notch AD.


----------



## xvfasttrip

From my experience AD are usually quite good to response with such matters and pushes the manufacture for a prompt service. This is due to the fact that AD is the one that have to build their returning customer list. AD can ask for a replacement such as this case while sending it to FC would means a service instead and might take longer.


----------



## PeterStas

Dear All,

First of all, I apologize to _Truelover_ for the problem with his watch. Good to see that the AD replaced immediately. We will get back the watch in Geneva and see what went wrong with the disc. We have meanwhile shipped around 1500 World Timers and there have been a few repairs of the disc. It is a very large disc and must be perfectly flat, we now have an additional QC check on this. If you encounter any problem with a World Timer, please contact your AD or After Sales Service in Geneva and we will service you asap.

Thank you and best regards, Peter Stas


----------



## Machine Head

PeterStas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First of all, I apologize to _Truelover_ for the problem with his watch. Good to see that the AD replaced immediately. We will get back the watch in Geneva and see what went wrong with the disc. We have meanwhile shipped around 1500 World Timers and there have been a few repairs of the disc. It is a very large disc and must be perfectly flat, we now have an additional QC check on this. If you encounter any problem with a World Timer, please contact your AD or After Sales Service in Geneva and we will service you asap.
> 
> Thank you and best regards, Peter Stas


I am impressed that the CEO has taken the time to address this as quickly as possible


----------



## truelover

Very very impressive that the F.C.'s CEO replied to this thread personally. 

Thank you very much. My new collection will definitely include another F.C.! 


-----------------------------------------------

You are right, Brent YCC, this should not affect my opinion to F.C. And YES it does not affect any of my opinion to F.C.!

All the best,


----------



## TK-421

customer service is everything. the business i run has grown because of it, and has been recognized nationally in the USA by my peers. mr. stas is a first class leader. i sold my only FC because i plan to get one with an in-house, probably the world timer.


----------



## watchfun2

TK-421 said:


> customer service is everything. the business i run has grown because of it, and has been recognized nationally in the USA by my peers. mr. stas is a first class leader. i sold my only FC because i plan to get one with an in-house, probably the world timer.


I totally agree! Mr Peter Stas leads by example. He practices what he preaches by attending to queries personally despite his busyness as a CEO! It is truly awesome!


----------



## xvfasttrip

PeterStas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First of all, I apologize to _Truelover_ for the problem with his watch. Good to see that the AD replaced immediately. We will get back the watch in Geneva and see what went wrong with the disc. We have meanwhile shipped around 1500 World Timers and there have been a few repairs of the disc. It is a very large disc and must be perfectly flat, we now have an additional QC check on this. If you encounter any problem with a World Timer, please contact your AD or After Sales Service in Geneva and we will service you asap.
> 
> Thank you and best regards, Peter Stas


It really is impressive for you to reply to this issue directly. I went to Hong Kong to get the FC Worldtimer in gold but they said it was not available in the gold version as of yet and gave me June as estimate.

They only have the ss in stock and since it is such an amazing piece you have made here I decided to take it home.

So far everything works fine, I notice though if I adjust the date during the day, it won't switch over midnight. I have to adjust the date in the morning in order for it to work properly.

The presentation box is nice; but, the manual does not have the worldtimer guide which is fine as it is pretty straight forward.

The box, however, come with a rectangle empty indentation next to the watch slot that I think should be a plate for the limited edition? The AD tries to find the plate but could not. They open another box of the second ss worldtimer they have in stock and also find the same issue of empty rectangle space while no plate could be found. I will post picture later today.


----------



## watchfun2

"So far everything works fine, I notice though if I adjust the date during the day, it won't switch over midnight. I have to adjust the date in the morning in order for it to work properly".
Is this FC Worldtimer movement 716 supposed to work this way? Hopefully, the FC representative of this forum could advise us on this issue.
Thanks!


----------



## xvfasttrip

So on the 13th at 2PM I adjusted the date. Midnight of the 13th date does not change, midnight of the 14th date change. So today 4/15 it is showing 4/14. It seems that you have to adjust the date before noon? I'm not sure what time is the cut off.


----------



## FCHK

watchfun2 said:


> "So far everything works fine, I notice though if I adjust the date during the day, it won't switch over midnight. I have to adjust the date in the morning in order for it to work properly".
> Is this FC Worldtimer movement 716 supposed to work this way? Hopefully, the FC representative of this forum could advise us on this issue.
> Thanks!


Hi *watchfun2* & *xvfasttrip*,

Actually there is no cut off time for adjusting the date. Let's say today is 16/4 and the date is wrong now (10/4). Our practice is to adjust the date to 15/4 frist and then switch hour hand to the right timing. Since the hour hands will lead the move for date every 24 hours, it is the reason why it seems not switch over midnight as the hour hand does not finish its cycle.

hope it can help.


----------



## hanzo

watchfun2 said:


> "So far everything works fine, I notice though if I adjust the date during the day, it won't switch over midnight. I have to adjust the date in the morning in order for it to work properly".
> Is this FC Worldtimer movement 716 supposed to work this way? Hopefully, the FC representative of this forum could advise us on this issue.
> Thanks!





xvfasttrip said:


> So on the 13th at 2PM I adjusted the date. Midnight of the 13th date does not change, midnight of the 14th date change. So today 4/15 it is showing 4/14. It seems that you have to adjust the date before noon? I'm not sure what time is the cut off.


From my experience (which is not much, I usually just ignore wrong date) changing the date is also changing the time to AM. That means your time is now 2AM instead of 2PM.
My advise is, if you are just behind 1 day, adjust the time until the date change, instead of adjusting the date wheel.


----------



## xvfasttrip

Yes, but that defeat the purpose of quick set date. In which you need to reset the time every time you adjust the date.


----------



## BrentYYC

xvfasttrip said:


> Yes, but that defeat the purpose of quick set date. In which you need to reset the time every time you adjust the date.


I think you might have misunderstood the FC rep. Normally you wouldn't need to adjust the time after adjusting the date with the quick-set. The reason it needs to be done this time is because the watch is 12 hours out of synch. Once it is properly synchronized you won't need to adjust the time again after adjusting the date. I think what's happening is that at midnight the watch is actually set as noon. The time needs to be advanced 12 hours to properly synchronize it and after doing that the quick-set will work properly and the date will change properly at midnight.


----------



## hanzo

xvfasttrip said:


> Yes, but that defeat the purpose of quick set date. In which you need to reset the time every time you adjust the date.


Well thats not true. You only need to reset the time IF you adjust the date after noon.
That applies to all quick set movements, I think (I have a Ball which use the same basic ETA).
From what I gather from the web, non quick set movements don't even have 2nd crown position. Which means you need to advance the time 24 hours.
Now imagine if you were to advance the date more than just 1 day. Even for 1 day advance, quick set + 12 hrs adjustment is still "quicker" than 24 hrs adjustment.


----------



## xvfasttrip

hanzo said:


> Well thats not true. You only need to reset the time IF you adjust the date after noon.
> That applies to all quick set movements, I think (I have a Ball which use the same basic ETA).
> From what I gather from the web, non quick set movements don't even have 2nd crown position. Which means you need to advance the time 24 hours.
> Now imagine if you were to advance the date more than just 1 day. Even for 1 day advance, quick set + 12 hrs adjustment is still "quicker" than 24 hrs adjustment.


That is correct. Non-quick set means you only have one crown position which is to set the time. Quick set means you can adjust the date without stopping the time. Usually, you may set the date unless it is between 9PM to 3AM. My Ball(s) all can take date adjustment even at 6PM and still change over midnight.


----------



## hanzo

xvfasttrip said:


> That is correct. Non-quick set means you only have one crown position which is to set the time. Quick set means you can adjust the date without stopping the time. Usually, you may set the date unless it is between 9PM to 3AM. My Ball(s) all can take date adjustment even at 6PM and still change over midnight.


Hmm I'll have to try that on my Ball.. which is currently on hibernation


----------



## Tag Mac

This thread has led me to discount the Tissot that was initially going be my next purchase. I have had my eye on a FC for a while now but the response and personal touch from the CEO has confirmed that I will now be waiting a little longer to save up for the FC 303MC3P6B.


----------



## tonew

I own a FC Worldtimer and it's a beautiful timepiece. The pictures on the FC website don't do it justice, as they don't really show the 3-D look it has, courtesy of the stacked discs.


----------



## djosbun

I'm glad I found this thread. I am looking at purchasing a nice watch, and would like to stay under $1100 if possible. I have found a few different FC watches that I absolutely love, and seeing how the company CEO went out of his way to post here just emphasizes that if I do decide on a FC watch that i'm making a smart purchase. The watches i'm trying to decide on are the Frederique Constant Classics Heart Beat FC-310M3P4 (stainless steel strap) or the Frederique Constant Persuasion Heart Beat 315M4P6 (rose gold, leather strap).

















I think i'm leaning towards the stainless steel strap model.

Dave


----------



## 12relojes

PeterStas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First of all, I apologize to _Truelover_ for the problem with his watch. Good to see that the AD replaced immediately. We will get back the watch in Geneva and see what went wrong with the disc. We have meanwhile shipped around 1500 World Timers and there have been a few repairs of the disc. It is a very large disc and must be perfectly flat, we now have an additional QC check on this. If you encounter any problem with a World Timer, please contact your AD or After Sales Service in Geneva and we will service you asap.
> 
> Thank you and best regards, Peter Stas[/QUOTE
> 
> I can't say I've had a good experience with this watch or with service. The watch broke within 30 days. I understand it's a complicated watch and things can go wrong. What I don't understand is the awful service I've received. I've dealt with a man named Klumpp and after four months, Stoll & Co, can't make any inroads in getting it back. I've had 4 FC's and I would never recommend them again.


----------



## 12relojes

truelover said:


> Very very impressive that the F.C.'s CEO replied to this thread personally.
> 
> Thank you very much. My new collection will definitely include another F.C.!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> You are right, Brent YCC, this should not affect my opinion to F.C. And YES it does not affect any of my opinion to F.C.!
> 
> All the best,


Well, having Dr. Stas respond to a thread is impressive. More impressive would be a good product and a responsive service department. I can't say they have either.


----------



## FCGVA

12relojes said:


> Well, having Dr. Stas respond to a thread is impressive. More impressive would be a good product and a responsive service department. I can't say they have either.


Dear 12relojes,

COuld you please send me a private message and also some reference abut this problem. Maybe you have a support number on this problem. Let me help you on this. Regards


----------

